# Just finished



## Ringel05

A leather sheath for my new knife.


----------



## OldLady

Ringel05 said:


> A leather sheath for my new knife.


Very pretty.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Ringel05 said:


> A leather sheath for my new knife.



You made the sheath?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Nice sheath, but I'm more interested in the knife!  Where did you get it, and how much did it cost (if you don't mind sharing), because I really dig the inlay work in the handle.


----------



## skye

It's beautiful!


----------



## Ringel05

ABikerSailor said:


> Nice sheath, but I'm more interested in the knife!  Where did you get it, and how much did it cost (if you don't mind sharing), because I really dig the inlay work in the handle.


Picked up the knife at the Gallup, NM flea market for $40, a steal because they can go for up to $150.


----------



## Ringel05

IsaacNewton said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A leather sheath for my new knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made the sheath?
Click to expand...

Yup, my first one though it did take three prototypes to work out the mistakes.  Used some old cheap leather I already had for the prototypes.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Ringel05 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A leather sheath for my new knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made the sheath?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, my first one though it did take three prototypes to work out the mistakes.  Used some old cheap leather I already had for the prototypes.
Click to expand...


Nice piece of work. Where did you get the medallion. And yeah the knife is cool as hell.


----------



## Ringel05

IsaacNewton said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A leather sheath for my new knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made the sheath?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, my first one though it did take three prototypes to work out the mistakes.  Used some old cheap leather I already had for the prototypes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice piece of work. Where did you get the medallion. And yeah the knife is cool as hell.
Click to expand...

The rosette (concho) is Nickle Silver and they're available online but I bought mine here at a local jewelry supply store called Thunderbird Supply Co.  As for the leather it's veggie tanned from Tandy though I would prefer a natural brain tanned leather.
Tandy also has it's share of rosettes (conchos), etc. but I like the local stores, I know exactly what metals I'm buying.


----------



## Ringel05

Seems the pictures go away when I log out of Google Photos so I'm trying something else.


----------



## Ringel05

Posting some images just doesn't seem to want to work.  Let me try it this way;


----------



## Tilly

Ringel05 said:


> View attachment 151066 Posting some images just doesn't seem to want to work.  Let me try it this way;


That is beautiful.


----------

